# Airbrush



## daarken (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi guys, i want to make an airbrush for my guitar, and i don't have any ideas. DO you know any cool ones?  Thanks


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 16, 2011)

Lightning bolt!


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 16, 2011)

Check out Learn Guitars: Custom Guitars, Repair and Refinish in Denver area Colorado

Click the 'Finishes' link on the top of the page and you can see a gallery of his work. Alot of cool airbrush ideas.


----------



## daarken (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks  Just WOW !!! There are some really cool.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, I really like his work. Here's the one he refinished for me:








And this is another one where he built the guitar as well:







Check out his webcam link. He streams when he's painting and you can get an idea how he does it.


----------



## daarken (Aug 18, 2011)

This one is cool


----------



## daarken (Aug 18, 2011)




----------

